# [V/T] Steam Keys - Alien Isolation, Civ Beyond Earth



## Chemenu (24. November 2014)

Servus!

Ich verkaufe/tausche Steam Keys für folgende Spiele:



Alien Isolation 
Civilization Beyond Earth 

Es handelt sich ungenutzte Keys ohne gebundenen Steam Account. Preisvorstellung wäre 15,- EUR je Key.
Aber ihr könnt mir ruhig Vorschläge unterbreiten was Preis, Tauschspiele und div. Kombinationen betrifft. 
Tauschen würde ich am liebsten gegen Ryse oder Watch_Dogs. Ansonsten fallen mir grad keine Spiele ein die ich noch gern hätte.
Ich tausche allerdings nur gegen Keys die nicht an einen Account gebunden sind und problemlos in DE aktivierbar sind (ohne VPN oder sonstige Tricks).

Zahlungsoptionen: Paypal, Überweisung, Bar


Grüße,

Chem


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2014)

Post editiert.


----------

